# IMAX 15,000 watt bulb on ebay!



## Amall (Jul 30, 2006)

Sweet! 2 15000 watt bulbs used in Imax just went up on ebay! (I have a favorite search for xenon arc lamps, so I got an email)! :laughing:

This is awesome! They are used, but they look to be pristine. If they stay cheap, I think I may bid on one just to keep and show people!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180013067782

Pics (check out the strike point in the 4th pic, their is minimal charring. Is this a pure xenon lamp?)

snurl.com/arcpics


----------



## Amall (Jul 31, 2006)

whoops, sorry wrong category. Mods, do as you wish!


----------



## Illum (Jul 31, 2006)

thinking of running that on primaries?

probably not possible


----------

